
LinkedIn jumps into freelancing in SF, but is it too late? - pavornyoh
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/10/19/linkedin-goes-gig/
======
pavornyoh
>In practice, ProFinder allows employers to post jobs on the platform —
separate from “Job Search” — and use LinkedIn’s vetting services like
endorsements, skills, and recommendations to find the right person for that
job.

I am not sure of how trustworthy those LinkedIn endorsements are IHMO..

